# User-mode Linux: usermode-sources-2.6.16-r2 not booting

## Philantrop

I've two problems with sys-kernel/usermode-sources-2.6.16-r2. I found both by googling, too, but so far I haven't found any solution.

1. Configuring the UML kernel for an Athlon host fails because the mmx.h header is missing. Copying it to the correct location makes linking fail. So I've chosen a P-II CPU for now that let's me compile at least. Is there a solution for this? Maybe some newer patch?

2. The compiled kernel starts to boot but can't get beyond mounting my root fs:

```
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

mapping mmap stub failed, errno = 12

Kernel panic - not syncing: start_userspace : expected SIGSTOP, got status = 256

EIP: 0073:[<ffffe410>] CPU: 0 Not tainted ESP: 007b:a7f6dfa4 EFLAGS: 00200296

    Not tainted

EAX: 00000000 EBX: 0000155e ECX: 00000013 EDX: 0000155e

ESI: 0000155a EDI: 00000011 EBP: 00000000 DS: 007b ES: 007b

083f3b30:  [<080a6eb4>] notifier_call_chain+0x34/0x50

083f3b4c:  [<08097bf6>] panic+0x76/0x120

083f3b6c:  [<0808e4ba>] start_userspace+0x10a/0x1c0

083f3ba0:  [<08060f8c>] init_new_context_skas+0xec/0x180

083f3bc4:  [<080e6341>] do_execve+0xa1/0x260

083f3be0:  [<0805a1b0>] init+0x0/0x160

083f3be8:  [<0805aa3a>] execve1+0x3a/0x70

083f3c08:  [<0805aa90>] um_execve+0x20/0x60

083f3c20:  [<0805a186>] run_init_process+0x46/0x70

083f3c3c:  [<0805a2ac>] init+0xfc/0x160

083f3c50:  [<08089812>] run_kernel_thread+0x52/0x60

083f3c64:  [<0805a1b0>] init+0x0/0x160

083f3c70:  [<080897e5>] run_kernel_thread+0x25/0x60

083f3cd4:  [<08093cb8>] schedule_tail+0x28/0x100

083f3cf4:  [<0805a1b0>] init+0x0/0x160

083f3cfc:  [<080611c4>] new_thread_handler+0x94/0xc0

083f3d00:  [<0805a1b0>] init+0x0/0x160

```

This is a known problem as well. Some excerpts from the thread at http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-uml-pkgs/2006-May/000167.html (my changes are in square brackets):

 *Quote:*   

> [My host's kernel has] CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xB0000000 [Is that the problem?]

 

 *Quote:*   

> Yup, that's the problem.  They did spring a split change on you.
> 
> On [2.6.17-]rc4, UML will run if you enable host 2G/2G support.
> 
> We are considering ways of detecting the host vmsplit at
> ...

 

I have the same page offset in my host's kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G is not set
> 
> CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT=y
> ...

 

So, is there a patch somewhere? Or that 2.6.17-rc4 UML kernel? I couldn't find it anywhere.

----------

## Philantrop

Question 2 is solved:

Not only _2G is evil but _3G_OPT is, too. Using the kernel options below, I can boot the kernel successfully.

```
CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

```

What remains is question 1 from my original posting above.

----------

## toralf

see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134757 too

----------

## fbcyborg

Does anyone know how to mount an USB pen drive in an UML instance????

I don't find anything on the web.

----------

## toralf

mount the stick within your host, eg onto /mnt /sda1, then call the UML linux with an option like ubds=/dev/sda1 and specify the /dev/ubds within UML in the /etc/fstab.

----------

## fbcyborg

I did it, but without positive results...

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/ubds /mnt/pendrive/

mount: special device /dev/ubds does not exist

```

but... 

```
ls -l /dev|grep ubd

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,   0 Sep 13 13:58 ubd0

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,  16 Sep 13 13:58 ubd1

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,  32 Sep 13 13:58 ubd2

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,  48 Sep 13 13:58 ubd3

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,  64 Sep 13 13:58 ubd4

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,  80 Sep 13 13:58 ubd5

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98,  96 Sep 13 13:58 ubd6

brw-r--r-- 1 root root     98, 112 Sep 13 13:58 ubd7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   0 Nov  5 21:04 ubda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   1 Nov  5 21:04 ubda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  10 Nov  5 21:04 ubda10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  11 Nov  5 21:04 ubda11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  12 Nov  5 21:04 ubda12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  13 Nov  5 21:04 ubda13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  14 Nov  5 21:04 ubda14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  15 Nov  5 21:04 ubda15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   2 Nov  5 21:04 ubda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   3 Nov  5 21:04 ubda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   4 Nov  5 21:04 ubda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   5 Nov  5 21:04 ubda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   6 Nov  5 21:04 ubda6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   7 Nov  5 21:04 ubda7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   8 Nov  5 21:04 ubda8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,   9 Nov  5 21:04 ubda9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  16 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  17 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  26 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  27 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  28 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  29 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  30 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  31 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  18 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  19 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  20 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  21 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  22 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  23 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  24 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  25 Nov  5 21:04 ubdb9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  32 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  33 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  42 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  43 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  44 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  45 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  46 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  47 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  34 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  35 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  36 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  37 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  38 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  39 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  40 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  41 Nov  5 21:04 ubdc9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  48 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  49 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  58 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  59 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  60 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  61 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  62 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  63 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  50 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  51 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  52 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  53 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  54 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  55 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  56 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  57 Nov  5 21:04 ubdd9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  64 Nov  5 21:04 ubde

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  65 Nov  5 21:04 ubde1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  74 Nov  5 21:04 ubde10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  75 Nov  5 21:04 ubde11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  76 Nov  5 21:04 ubde12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  77 Nov  5 21:04 ubde13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  78 Nov  5 21:04 ubde14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  79 Nov  5 21:04 ubde15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  66 Nov  5 21:04 ubde2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  67 Nov  5 21:04 ubde3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  68 Nov  5 21:04 ubde4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  69 Nov  5 21:04 ubde5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  70 Nov  5 21:04 ubde6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  71 Nov  5 21:04 ubde7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  72 Nov  5 21:04 ubde8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  73 Nov  5 21:04 ubde9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  80 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  81 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  90 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  91 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  92 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  93 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  94 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  95 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  82 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  83 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  84 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  85 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  86 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  87 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  88 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  89 Nov  5 21:04 ubdf9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  96 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  97 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 106 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 107 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 108 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 109 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 110 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 111 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  98 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98,  99 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 100 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 101 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 102 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 103 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 104 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 105 Nov  5 21:04 ubdg9

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 112 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 113 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 122 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh10

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 123 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh11

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 124 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh12

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 125 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh13

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 126 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh14

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 127 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh15

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 114 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 115 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 116 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 117 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 118 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 119 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh7

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 120 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh8

brw-rw---- 1 root disk     98, 121 Nov  5 21:04 ubdh9

```

I don't know which is the exact virtual device to use my pendrive...

Even though I bind /dev/sda1 with /dev/ubd3 it doesn't work anyway...

----------

